# Birch Creek Reservoir?



## TIMBO (Dec 18, 2007)

Anyone know if there is a camping area up there? I might head up there for the weekend. Thanks any other info is welcome.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

IIRC. Just a few "unimproved" spaces beside the road going in.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

There's also camping at the base of the dam. A porta-john is close by.


----------



## TIMBO (Dec 18, 2007)

Sweet thanks for the info.


----------

